# Walther forums



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone else having problems logging onto the walther forums? I've contacted the administrators and they tried setting me up with a new password but that only worked once and I couldn't reset it and I even tried making a new username and password that worked, but only yesterday. It won't let me log on today?:smt076 The admin guy said I needed to delete some cookies to the sight, but I am not very computer savvy, any help. I really would like to talk to the guys over there, got a lot of questions for my PPK/S, not that you guys aren't extremely helpful or anything, just I like the other forums too.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you can log on over there with either waltherforums.com or .net. Try the one you haven't been using. Your cookies may be registered with one or the other.

Just a thought...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Nuke if your using XP go to the top of the browers and click on tools at the bottom of the drop down menue click on options. Go over to privacy and click on it. Click on show cookies and scroll through till you find the Walther cookies and click on them and then click on remove cookie their gone. Click the red X and your good to go. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was just there - no problems...

PM Uncut here - he is an moderator there.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I gave up on the forum for a long time. I tried to log on the other day and it still won't let me back in. It won't even let me register a new name.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hate hearing stuff like that - I hope someone there would be willing to help ya... They could always remake U a new ID themselves, give U the password, and then U change it to what U want.

Well, we have a lot of P99 fans at the FN Forum if ya wanna stop by


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I got another email address with my new high-speed provider. Since Walther Forums would not let me back on under my old user name of Corvette, it did just let me register my new name of 10mm Sonny through my new email address. 

So yea, I'm back on there. :mrgreen:

Do you have to have a number of posts before getting an avatar there?


----------

